# Frolic Boilies



## maxdullaart (31. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine frage über selbst Frolic boilies herstellen, ich habe folgendes rezept:

- 600 gr Frolic
- 250 gr Maismehl
- 150 gr Hartweizengriess
- 150 gr Sojamehl
8 eier.

Heute morgen losgefahren und alles gefunden ausser.... Sojamehl.

Gibt es da was anderes wass ich gebrauchen könnte, oder habe Ihr vielleicht andere Vorschläge was das rezept angeht ?

Dank schon mal im vorraus !

Max


----------



## Troutcarp (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

Hey, 
ich weiss zwar nicht ob es dafür eine Alternative gibt, aber schau doch mal bei ebay nach.
Da gibt es diverse Anbieter die es zum Teil recht günstig raushauen.


----------



## AWebber (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

Sojamehl gibts z. B. im Reformhaus


AWebber


----------



## maxdullaart (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

Danke fuer die Tipps ! Ich hab's jetzt im internet bestellt. So bald es da is werde ich meine erste boilies selber machen, ich binn gespannt .......


----------



## MrTom (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*



> - 600 gr Frolic
> - 250 gr Maismehl
> - 150 gr Hartweizengriess
> - 150 gr Sojamehl
> 8 eier.


Hi
Also acht Eier reichen nicht, rechne mal mit zwölf.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Pfaff841 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

Hi

Habe dieses Jahr schon Frolic-Boilies gemacht.Geruch und Härte optimal!

Rezept:

60% Frolic
15% Forelli
25% Weizengries, 1/2 Weichweizengries, 1/2 Hartweizengries

Würde so 10 Eier auf 1 Kilo Trockenmasse rechnen, das kann aber unterschiedlich sein, musst ausprobieren!

Hab sie gedämpft, meiner Meinung nach die beste Methode!
18mm ungefähr 8 min!

Mfg


----------



## Nico HB (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

Brauchst eigentlich nur

80% Frolic gemahlen
20% Maismehl

Mit den eiern musst ausprobieren, frolic an sich ist recht fettig, also sehr Feucht.

Ich hatte erst 10Eier auf 1Kg genommen, welches zuviel war, musste dann noch Maismehl zugeben.

Härte vom Boilie nach dem Trocknen war ideal,hatte noch bißchen Wellensittichfutter mit zugemischt, ich fand die Murmeln super und habe damit auch schöne fische gefangen

MFG Nico


----------



## Tradnats (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

nabend

eine frage wie macht ihr denn die boillies an sich also wie formt ihr die? denn mit der hand ist das doch zeitaufwendig oder nicht?


----------



## Pfaff841 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

Hi

Boilieroller wär ne Möglichkeit! 

Mfg


----------



## Tradnats (31. März 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

ok danke für die antwort 

ich schau mir das mal an dann mach ich auch mal meine eigenen boillies 
wünscht mir glück dabei
naja aber ich glaube wenn ich welche zubereiten machen die karpfen nur :v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v :vik:

gut ich wünsch euch ne gute nacht |wavey:


----------



## maxdullaart (1. April 2010)

*AW: Frolic Boilies*

# Tradnats, du kannst mal auch Ebay schauen, Ich habe mich da auch eine gekauft letzte woche. Kostet dich plus/minus 27,-. Für das Geld gehe ich jedenfalls nicht mit dem hand rollen !

Max


----------

